# Rhinestone Heat Transfers



## polkey (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello, 
I am new to the t-shirt business and looking to purchase Obama Rhinestone Heat Transfers wholesale. If anyone knows where I can find this information, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Lbloves24 (Jul 2, 2007)

polkey said:


> Hello,
> I am new to the t-shirt business and looking to purchase Obama Rhinestone Heat Transfers wholesale. If anyone knows where I can find this information, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


Contact this lady she can do anything. I am happy with her response time and she does good work. 
www.rhinestonedesignbydenise.com


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

post a ad in the classified section there are alot of members on here that will help you .
great luck


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

http://www.zbsl.com/custom.html

ZBSL does custom designs, and she is great!


----------



## Skincandie (Nov 24, 2008)

Help. Im looking for pre made [URL="http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-classifieds/t63348.html"]rhinestone heat transfers in los Angelas that are dance related and not a million bucks. Im begging you all and crying too, help.
“Dance Mom”
“Dance Dad”
“Letters”
“Dance”
“Dance Rock”
ECT……..
[/URL]


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for you request.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

if anyone is still looking for obama, Rhinestone Transfers,, I saw proworld,, Ed, has some amazing ones,,,
Sandy Jo


----------



## bodyglam (Dec 7, 2010)

Just want to ask a quick question to all Rhinestone design/shirt vendors, is the rhinestone fad fading or do people still like wearing rhinestones on their shirts/pants/jackets/etc.?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes. I just introduced rhinestone decals into my lineup. Very well received!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

bodyglam said:


> Just want to ask a quick question to all Rhinestone design/shirt vendors, is the rhinestone fad fading or do people still like wearing rhinestones on their shirts/pants/jackets/etc.?


If anything, it seems to be getting more popular. Our sales are very strong.


----------



## Sulp (Dec 7, 2010)

Rinestones are coming back strong. Seems like every cheer squad, dance team, etc. wants everything to be in Rinstones. Flouresent/Neon printing as well. I just did a multimedia job that consisted of Navy Rinestones outlined in Flouresent Pink Printing. Feels like I'm back in 1986.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

these are from chineese manufacturers.plenty to choose from and some only have a 50 pc minimum.contact for pricing.

Obama Rhinestone Transfers-Obama Rhinestone Transfers Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on alibaba.com


----------



## fwynn (Oct 22, 2010)

What is transfer tape used for? and is it a neccessity?


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I am working on an Obama rhinestone design now. I will post it on my website as soon as I get it done. All of my designs are free to download.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I find it stronger than ever,
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

fwynn said:


> What is transfer tape used for? and is it a neccessity?


Transfer tape is used to pickup the rhinestones from the template and then press them onto the shirt. If you are ordering a premade design the rhinestones will already be on the transfer tape.


----------

